# Nayvadius DeMun Wilburn



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yah baby mama fuck me better when the rents due.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)

this shit goes pretty hard


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)

yeet


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)

Waking up fresh that's kodak...


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Oct 22, 2017)

Excessive auto-tune makes vocals sound like low-bit warbling ("feed me dope" is a prime example) which only masks the content. They might as well mumble nonsense. 
It's like guitarists who abuse distortion to the extent the static and feedback destroys any ability to hear the actual melody being played. 
What are you hearing when you listen to that? Do you ignore the lyrics and just zone-in on the beats?


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm hearing music my friend. Music.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 23, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Excessive auto-tune makes vocals sound like low-bit warbling ("feed me dope" is a prime example) which only masks the content. They might as well mumble nonsense.
> It's like guitarists who abuse distortion to the extent the static and feedback destroys any ability to hear the actual melody being played.
> What are you hearing when you listen to that? Do you ignore the lyrics and just zone-in on the beats?


The beat really sets that song off for sure. The bass is nice and dirty. I can understand most of the lyrics just fine. I especially like the part 

I need, Chinese molly, Hong Kong
I need, good drank, big strong
Durk 'dem call me big papi, I get big cocky
Uh-oh, big molly, got my wrist rocky (uh-oh)
Uh-oh, bring the money on a big dolly (uh-oh)

The song you speak of doesn't really have a lot of auto tune. 

Weigh da dope up, cook da coke up, might as well just give yah ho up.....

If you can't relate then you probably won't enjoy this type of music bruh...


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 24, 2017)

I Ripped these vocals and made this beat on FLStudios....

https://soundcloud.com/jlexdj21/real-and-true-future-x-mr-hudson-x-miley-cyrusits-lit


----------

